# A very interesting simulation of the effects of social distancing



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2020)

The Washington Post has a very interesting article where you can do your own simulation of how a disease spreads under different conditions.



It seems to suggest that in the first two conditions,we are all going to get Covid.

The brown is the people who are sick.
The pale green is people who don't get sick
The pink is those who have recovered.


----------



## Monbretia (15 Mar 2020)

Hopefully it's accurate!


----------

